# my se česky domluvíme a to je fajn



## Setwale_Charm

Ahoj!!
I cannot understand this sentence as a whole.. Can anybody help?


----------



## Jana337

We can make ourselves understood in Czech, which is great.

The "my" at the beginning implies something like "unlike you". But I'd need more context to determine it.


----------



## slavic_one

You know better because you're a native speaker, but let's try:



			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> We can make ourselves understood in Czech, which is great.


The more literaly, "We're gonna deal on Czech and that is fine.".



			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> The "my" at the beginning implies something like "unlike you". But I'd need more context to determine it.



"My" could be refered as for two speakers who both speak Czech, not only the one speaker and someone with who (s)he can speak Czech, *unlike *with the other speaker.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thank you both. This was the phrase I received in response to my modest protest to a compliment concerning my ability in Czech. So.. there were only two of us


----------

